# Taking my boy Ice Fishing. Need some advice.



## WhiskeyLens (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello, All!
Im pretty new to this forum, been fly fishing for 15+ years but new to ice fishing.

I took my 3 year old last weekend to Strawberry Res last week, it was my first time as well as his. I have general tips on how to jig up rainbows but any info is appreciated.

My son got very cold obviously so I just purchased a tent from KSL, even though we didn't catch any, I'm hooked on the winter sport and I cant wait to go again.

We went to the marina and fished near the rest of the anglers. Can someone recommend any other areas of the lake where I can get my son on his first fish? (You can message me if that is more appropriate for this forum) I appreciate any help I can get and look forward to many more days on the lake with my boy.

Thanks for reading and thanks for any help you may be able to offer!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

The best general advice I can give you about Strawberry is to fish as far away from those crowds as you can. That alone will improve your chances. Away from the masses, the ice fishing has been excellent so far. 

As for targeting rainbows, that can be tricky, as most of the catch will be cutts. That said, the Soldier creek side tends to have more bows in the catch than the Strawberry side.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats on your new addiction! I love taking my young kids (5 & 3) out with me, and started out when my daughter was 2. I don't really have any tips as far as Strawberry goes, but you might look into running down to Fish Lake for a weekend, stay in a cabin with the whole family and catch a bazillion perch with your son. 

Some of the things I always do to keep the kids happy when I take them are:
- Bring tons of snacks (especially all the junk foods that they rarely get, I have no qualms about playing dirty while trying to get my kids addicted to hunting/fishing)
- Make sure they have waterproof boots, warm snow gear, etc. Plus I bring a towel and change of clothes in a ziplock out with me on the ice, and have another change back in the truck.
- Use the heater enough that the kids want their jackets off in the tent (but keeping the tent well vented of course)
- small chairs for the kids
- My kids love watching for fish on my camera (Vexilar FishPhone and I bring an old phone and Ipad for them to hold themselves while watching).
- Have a good jet sled to haul everything (including the kids). 
- Take sledding/snowman/play breaks as often as they want. 
- I love using my 4.5" nils auger when fishing with the kids. They can't step into the holes, plus it fits into my Dewalt 20v cordless drill, is lightweight, quiet, and no fumes. 

Welcome to the cold side! There is a pretty active group of guys in Utah on the iceshanty forum too that will arrange group fishing dates too. They helped me out a ton that first season learning the ropes.


----------



## WhiskeyLens (Oct 12, 2018)

Catherder said:


> The best general advice I can give you about Strawberry is to fish as far away from those crowds as you can. That alone will improve your chances. Away from the masses, the ice fishing has been excellent so far.
> 
> As for targeting rainbows, that can be tricky, as most of the catch will be cutts. That said, the Soldier creek side tends to have more bows in the catch than the Strawberry side.


Great advice! Thank you! When I said rainbows.. I really meant cutts and bows. Thanks again!


----------



## WhiskeyLens (Oct 12, 2018)

johnnycake said:


> Congrats on your new addiction! I love taking my young kids (5 & 3) out with me, and started out when my daughter was 2. I don't really have any tips as far as Strawberry goes, but you might look into running down to Fish Lake for a weekend, stay in a cabin with the whole family and catch a bazillion perch with your son.
> 
> Some of the things I always do to keep the kids happy when I take them are:
> - Bring tons of snacks (especially all the junk foods that they rarely get, I have no qualms about playing dirty while trying to get my kids addicted to hunting/fishing)
> ...


This is some valuable info! Thank you so much for sharing your years of experience. I have all the above listed and I love the snowman and sled breaks! I don't have the camera or sled just yet (just purchased a 949i and little buddy heater). I have a little kids sled that I used last time, seemed to work okay, I think a good JetSled is my next purchase. Been looking on KSL and our classified section but to no avail.

My sons boots are not waterproof but he has thick wool socks, maybe I should go look for some waterproof boots for him.

Again, thank you for the intel! So valuable!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Happy to share what has been shared with me before and what I've muddled through myself. One thing I have done that works well is to get a set of rubber rain boots for the kids and 2-3 pairs of good wool socks. Warmer than kids snow boots and 100% waterproof. My kids also have Oakiwear rainsuits that are AWESOME (and only like $40 bucks). I'll just layer them up with longjohns, sweats, etc and put those rainsuits on and voila-instant snow suit that is more waterproof than most kid set ups under $100. 

The FishPhone is great as it is way cheaper than other cameras, has a great battery life, creates a wifi signal that anybody with the app can log into so no need to fight over 1 screen, is live time with very little lag, and lets you take video clips and pictures (not the greatest quality pics/vids but the live feed is much better). I've been using mine for 4 years now, with close to 100 outings and no issues really. It has really helped me understand fish behavior, lure presentation, etc. as I grew up in Utah mostly just fishing streams with a worm on a hook and a couple split shot, as did my dad, grandpa etc. Well worth the $200 or so I spent on it for the education, but it also really helps my kids stay interested in fishing. It's a lot of effort to haul them out on the ice, set everything up, etc (as I'm sure you know) so it's nice when they aren't ready to be done after 15 mins!

Also, I like to put little life jackets on my kids with about an 8-10' stretch of thin rope/parachord attached. I don't always do that, but I usually do when I'm fishing with or near other people using standard 8" holes or 10" monsters, or when the edges look a little soft. The jackets usually don't get in the way of them being able to play and fish, but bulk them out enough that they don't completely fit down an 8" or 10" hole.

And yes, there are many times that we are a veritable circus act out on the ice with 2 young kids and both dogs running amok tangling lines/etc. But we have a good time! I rarely put more than 1 pole down when fishing with the kids, and have a few more prepped up ready to drop as soon as the active pole gets tangled, needs rebaited, or miraculously catches a fish. 

I also avoid doing any kind of "exploring" when I have the kids. I take them to a spot that I have had success at before, and save exploration trips for when I'm out with buddies or myself. We rarely get on big fish with them, but they are plenty happy with 6-12" trout.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

WhiskeyLens said:


> just purchased a 949i and little buddy heater).


That looks like great tent. I am not familiar with the heat output of the Little Buddy... I know you just got it, but IMO over the long haul even a normal "Buddy" heater will be better. You can connect bulk tanks to those.

We use a 6man Eskimo tent... usually on a nice day we rarely use our Big Buddy heater as the tent heats up in the sun (getting out of the wind is half the cold battle). We always take a heater even if it looks like a nice day because we've used it more than once to dry out clothes (oops). The Big Buddy in a 6man will roast you out of the tent on med if we pile snow on the skirt to keep out wind. If its really really cold, we run the big buddy on low with window vents open to get rid of humidity.

I bought a 5lb propane bottle off of KSL a couple years ago for $10. That's equal to 5 green disposables. I refill it myself from a 20lb bulk tank. I also refill the green 1lbers with a custom adapter (don't buy those cheap brass refill adapters, they are junk), but lately I've gotten lazy and just use the 5lb bottle over the green 1lb'rs.

Good grief I just realized how many propane bottles I have... from 1lb'rs to 100lb'rs. Way to many! I think at any given time we have 300lbs of propane at the house. LOL



> I have a little kids sled that I used last time, seemed to work okay, I think a good JetSled is my next purchase. Been looking on KSL and our classified section but to no avail.


Cal-Ranch sells the bigger sleds. Get a bigger one than you think you will need. Mines 64x32x12". Get a quality cover for it, then get on ebay and order up some bunjee cargo net that fits the sled. Put on cover, put on cargo net... everything should arrive at the fishing spot... all at the same time.



> My sons boots are not waterproof but he has thick wool socks, maybe I should go look for some waterproof boots for him.


Yup, the Slush Monster is a real thing. Even some simple Duck shoes will save the day. I also throw in a couple squares of plywood to stand on / set things on when its slushy. it distributes your weight and keeps you up out of the water.



> Again, thank you for the intel! So valuable!


Dont forget pop and snacks. Kids will overlook alot of negative things when you wave a chocolate donut in front of their faces.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PS: You really want to get a kids attention ice fishing, drop a camera down there where he can watch the fish swim past his bait... they will stare for hours at that screen having a blast trying to get one to bite.

I learned more about ice fishing, lure presentation and fish reactions in 30 min watching a camera, than the previous 30 years combined. 


-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Kids want to catch fish. Any fish. Lots of them, so if it was me.....I'd go hit Echo or Rockport or somewhere your going to run into a bunch of fish like perch. I've hit Echo a few times over the past 2 weeks and have yet not to catch a bunch of fish. Mostly perch, but also a few trout (rainbows) mixed in every time. Lots of people, but you can find space to do your thing.

I just bought the same 949i shelter. Works great. I make sure to dry the shelter out after using it, as it does absorb condensation from the heater/people. I got the regular Mr Buddy heater and it does a great job warming up the shelter, plus you can cook food on it with some red-neck ingenuity (search on youtube).


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

gdog said:


> ... plus you can cook food on it with some red-neck ingenuity (search on youtube).


Hahaha you saw that video too I guess. Yes it does work great with the BBuddy. Just dont drip onto the ceramic

-DallanC


----------



## WhiskeyLens (Oct 12, 2018)

So awesome! Im definitely going to look into the FishPhone, sounds like a great deal! I was set on the Mr Heater Buddy Heater but couldn't resist the $40 deal on KSL for the little buddy. Hoping he will be warm enough.

I have two Ugly sticks that I am planning on dropping in, I like the idea of only h having one rod in at a time (my son has yet to resist the urge of immediately reeling his line up as soon as I drop it down. I figure, Ill let him do that and ill keep mine in the water until I get a bite, letting him try a fight when and if I get a bite.

Since the weather is looking a bit warmer than last week, hoping the layers and snow suit will suffice. Im going to keep my eye out for the rain suit and rubber boots however.

My only big question is location. Do you have any advice on a safe and (fairly) easily acceptable spot to take him? Or do you suggest the same spot we went to and just stray away from the crowds as much as possible?

Thanks again for the help! If you have any location advice feel free to message me if that's more appropriate for this forum!

Thanks again!



johnnycake said:


> Happy to share what has been shared with me before and what I've muddled through myself. One thing I have done that works well is to get a set of rubber rain boots for the kids and 2-3 pairs of good wool socks. Warmer than kids snow boots and 100% waterproof. My kids also have Oakiwear rainsuits that are AWESOME (and only like $40 bucks). I'll just layer them up with longjohns, sweats, etc and put those rainsuits on and voila-instant snow suit that is more waterproof than most kid set ups under $100.
> 
> The FishPhone is great as it is way cheaper than other cameras, has a great battery life, creates a wifi signal that anybody with the app can log into so no need to fight over 1 screen, is live time with very little lag, and lets you take video clips and pictures (not the greatest quality pics/vids but the live feed is much better). I've been using mine for 4 years now, with close to 100 outings and no issues really. It has really helped me understand fish behavior, lure presentation, etc. as I grew up in Utah mostly just fishing streams with a worm on a hook and a couple split shot, as did my dad, grandpa etc. Well worth the $200 or so I spent on it for the education, but it also really helps my kids stay interested in fishing. It's a lot of effort to haul them out on the ice, set everything up, etc (as I'm sure you know) so it's nice when they aren't ready to be done after 15 mins!
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiskeyLens (Oct 12, 2018)

Awesome! Thank you for the reply!

I never considered CalRanch stores. Ill check in with them for a sled, Im thinking I might need one with all the new items I've already accumulated. Hoping this weekend provides more warmth than last weekend for his sake, and more FISH! haha



DallanC said:


> That looks like great tent. I am not familiar with the heat output of the Little Buddy... I know you just got it, but IMO over the long haul even a normal "Buddy" heater will be better. You can connect bulk tanks to those.
> 
> We use a 6man Eskimo tent... usually on a nice day we rarely use our Big Buddy heater as the tent heats up in the sun (getting out of the wind is half the cold battle). We always take a heater even if it looks like a nice day because we've used it more than once to dry out clothes (oops). The Big Buddy in a 6man will roast you out of the tent on med if we pile snow on the skirt to keep out wind. If its really really cold, we run the big buddy on low with window vents open to get rid of humidity.
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiskeyLens (Oct 12, 2018)

Interesting, echo could be a good call. I've heard good things about it, its the same distance for me. Are you using the same baits and methods on echo as you would on strawberry?

I saw the coking options on youtube, love that. Striating to second guess my little buddy ($40) purchase off KSL, I'm sure it'll be fine though.

Great tip on drying it out! Thanks



gdog said:


> Kids want to catch fish. Any fish. Lots of them, so if it was me.....I'd go hit Echo or Rockport or somewhere your going to run into a bunch of fish like perch. I've hit Echo a few times over the past 2 weeks and have yet not to catch a bunch of fish. Mostly perch, but also a few trout (rainbows) mixed in every time. Lots of people, but you can find space to do your thing.
> 
> I just bought the same 949i shelter. Works great. I make sure to dry the shelter out after using it, as it does absorb condensation from the heater/people. I got the regular Mr Buddy heater and it does a great job warming up the shelter, plus you can cook food on it with some red-neck ingenuity (search on youtube).


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

One spot that I think gets really overlooked (assuming the ice is safe) is the park behind Lone Peak High School. Lots of planter bows and bluegill. I took my daughter there a few times when she was 2 back when we lived in Orem.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

WhiskeyLens said:


> Are you using the same baits and methods on echo as you would on strawberry?


No. The perch will be on the bottom. Use a small jig like a rat finkie tipped with a mealworm or waxworm just off the bottom. Once you catch a perch, you can use perch meat or an eye on the same jig. The trout will be suspended for the most part.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Catherder said:


> No. The perch will be on the bottom. Use a small jig like a rat finkie tipped with a mealworm or waxworm *just off the bottom*.


This is spot on...and just off the bottom is half a turn of your real.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Fish near the ladders or chicken creek walk out about 100 yrds use white tube jigs or wooly bugger jigs tipped with power bait I have done good with the rainbow & light green colors ,also tip jigs with night crawlers or meal or wax worms.and be patient. that's cool to get the kids out good luck!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I used to ice fish Strawberry at the Ladders area. the sweet spot seemed to be straight out from the ladders, about 60-75 yards from the shore line. Just line up straight with one of the edges of what looks like the stream channel would be if it continued out into the lake from the ladders. This will put you in the seam where the fish stack up to feed. Then drop all the way to the bottom, and then one turn of the reel to get it off the bottom. We had great luck with half a night crawler tipped with a power nugget. 

As for the kid - 3 year old is pretty young. Many great tips already. Hand warmers, good snow suit, and snacks. Just remember that as many sodas and snacks you put in him, they'll eventually come out. And with a 3 year old, one soda will fill that bladder up. And it's just not cool to pee on the ice. So keep that in mind.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Also get a couple packets of raspberry koolaid, sprinkle them around your fishing holes... it will dye the ice red... helps the kids not step into it every freaking time we would go ice fishing. Seriously, I think my kid stepped in a hole +10 straight ice fishing trips. Thats where the heater to dry out clothes come in handy. I didnt think of the koolaid trick to mark holes until he finally stopped stepping in them.


-DallanC


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

DallanC said:


> Also get a couple packets of raspberry koolaid, sprinkle them around your fishing holes... it will dye the ice red... helps the kids not step into it every freaking time we would go ice fishing. Seriously, I think my kid stepped in a hole +10 straight ice fishing trips. Thats where the heater to dry out clothes come in handy. I didnt think of the koolaid trick to mark holes until he finally stopped stepping in them.
> 
> -DallanC


 Koolaid packs that's a good idea ..we had one of the kids step in a hole at Devils Creek his whole leg when in up to his thigh..it put a damper on the rest of the day thanks for sharing Dallan C


----------

